

Chrome extension to highlight submissions and comments from Hacker News leaders - KiwiCoder
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-leaders/oamlkhejppelegbndjfdlilfbkdiogje

======
KiwiCoder
Source code
[https://gist.github.com/EdGuiness/8387313](https://gist.github.com/EdGuiness/8387313)

